# Where to find show jumpers for loan



## kellylnobbs (6 December 2017)

Hi my daughter has sadly outgrown her pony and moving onto horses but we cant afford to buy so we are looking for a horse we can loan that is a bit of an all rounder but her love is show jumping. We are trying to find something that will jump up to 1 metre and 15hh plus. Are there any sites to look at that dont come up when you google horses for loan? Everything on there is either happy hacking only or a nightmare to ride


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 December 2017)

OP, there's been a very similar thread recently in Competing and Training which you may find informative .

https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?756869-Where-to-look-for-nice-loan-horses


----------

